# Ask the Vet



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good one on Beef.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&product=/ag/free/expertadvice&vendorReference=0702DE53&paneContentId=70107&paneParentId=70104


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Mike.

The last abscess I drained nearly brought my neighbor helper to his knees. It was his first time seeing it done. He thought I was going to pop a little knot.

Drain it, give antibiotics and let nature do the rest.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

My brother in law had a dairy calf with a abscess at its navel. He had lanced abscesses before so no big deal. But this time it was a hernia and lancing spilled its guts. Was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A navel abscess is usually tricky. Once the infection begins to deteriorate the supporting muscle then gravity is not your friend.

My neighbor had a navel abscess on a calf this year. The vet drained it and told hime to take it straight to the sale. Our local sale is on Thursday. If we have one we believe may need to sell, we visit the Vet Wednesday and drop the calf/cow off after the Vet visit.


----------

